# RR: 61. Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)










2.	Beecham (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1957)










3.	Kondrashin (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1979)










4.	Mackerras (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1990)










5.	Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(2002)










6.	Stokowski (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1964)










7.	Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1958)










8.	Temirkanov (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)










9.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1962)










10.	Svetlanov (cond.), USSR Symphony Orchestra	(1969)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Reiner (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1960)
2.	Beecham (cond.), Royal Philharmonic Orchestra	(1957)
3.	Kondrashin (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1979)
4.	Mackerras (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1990)
5.	Gergiev (cond.), Kirov Orchestra	(2002)
6.	Stokowski (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1964)
7.	Ansermet (cond.), L'Orchestre de la Suisse Romande	(1958)
8.	Temirkanov (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1991)
9.	Ormandy (cond.), Philadelphia Orchestra	(1962)
10.	Svetlanov (cond.), USSR Symphony Orchestra	(1969)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

